# Sick turkey



## Chickie babe (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi my turkey is almost 4 months old & has very watery stools. (All water) He is on a chicken grower & we give cracked corn as a treat.


----------



## Chickie babe (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Chickie babe (Jun 22, 2020)

They are pets only & not sure what to do. No local vets will look at them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If there is only watery droppings it sounds like it's not eating at all. Or that it's drinking a lot of water. Have you checked it's crop?

A pic would be helpful. Yeah, I know. We never plan on having to take pics of poop.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Is it hot where you are right now? Sometimes they will go off their food and only drink water when it's hot out, that would cause watery stool.
Robin is right, you should check it's crop several times a day. If it's not eating you need to find a way to cool them down, a shallow pan of cool water to stand in, a fan, frozen treats etc.


----------



## Chickie babe (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Chickie babe (Jun 22, 2020)

Heres the poop. Very hot lately in the 90s. So that makes sense. Much better today. Yesterday was pure water. How do i check crop?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hopefully, the bird will let you. And it might be easier to try with one of the chickens first. That way you'll know easier what you're trying to feel for.

If there is food in the crop you'll feel a more or less hard lump on the right front side of the neck just before it enters the body. If it's just water it will be a squishy balloon.

That dropping pretty much points to the bird eating.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

BE GENTLE when checking the crop, you can easily burst it and kill them


----------

